# Canon Japan Teases a White Kiss



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-japan-teases-a-white-kiss/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-japan-teases-a-white-kiss/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon Japan’s Facebook

</strong>Canon Japan is now teasing us with a little promo called “White Kiss”. As you probably know, Rebel level cameras in Japan are called “Kiss”. So this is another sign that Canon will be launching a white Rebel of some kind. We’re not sure if this will be a global product, or just in select countries.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=540634619350769" target="_blank">View Canon Japan Teaser</a></strong></p>
<p>Source [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2013/11/white-kiss.html" target="_blank">DC</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 11, 2013)

so a rebel as 90% guessed already.... question is, a new one or just a white "christmas" edition?
i think it´s just a white edition.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2013)

....and people said the Nikon Df was going to revolutionize photography. Wait 'til they get a load of this!!! :-X


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 11, 2013)

If a white version of existing model, why not released before? It seems to be a new model (SL2) white, but it will have a black version too. And hopefully, the same sensor 70D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If a white version of existing model, why not released before? It seems to be a new model (SL2) white, but it will have a black version too. And hopefully, the same sensor 70D.



I think it's too soon for an SL2. Might have been a marketing decision to delay the release of the white model, or it could've been production issues (remember the issues that Apple had with the white iPhone 4 a couple of years back - and Apple launched an ad campaign when they finally got their act together for that, as well).


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 11, 2013)

At least they're not wasting as much R&D investment on a white Rebel as Nikon did on the Df. Sure, it'll be a niche product of little interest to this crowd, but they'll make a few Yen on it.

Now wait a second! Do I remember a while back they had problems with the grip rubber turning white? I wonder if they had a big supply of that rubber they needed to use up ...


----------



## infared (Nov 11, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> so a rebel as 90% guessed already.... question is, a new one or just a white "christmas" edition?
> i think it´s just a white edition.



No...No...not Christmas addition...This is the Canon Rebel "White-Primer" edition...
This way, Kai over at Digital Rev has a pre-primed camera that he can now paint any color he wants with no fuss or muss....before he pees on it or sets it on fire!!!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 11, 2013)

infared said:


> Kai over at Digital Rev has a pre-primed camera that he can now paint any color he wants with no fuss or muss....before he pees on it or sets it on fire!!!!


Oh yes, Kai! that Chinese/Hongkong dude with an English accent ... he is quite funny - most of the time ... apparently his youtube channel is the most watched photography site on the planet.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 11, 2013)

And here I thought that the Korean teaser was going to result in the SL X (SL1 body with 1D X sensor).  Take note, Canon, a brilliant idea and perfect name.


----------



## lw (Nov 11, 2013)

the Japan teaser seems to have disappeared now



> The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Vagabondman (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow. A white rebel. Is canon serious? This is big news? Canon better get back to innovating again. Cause making a big deal about a color change is kinda lame.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2013)

How ingenious! First ever camera in WHITE! 
Congratulations, Canon! 
And 1000 white kisses! 

INNOVATION, CREATIVITY, LEADERSHIP: YES, Canon CAN! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

 ;D


----------



## gecko (Nov 11, 2013)

This should revive slumping DSLR sales.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> How ingenious! First ever camera in WHITE!
> Congratulations, Canon!
> And 1000 white kisses!
> 
> ...


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 11, 2013)

Now they only have to price it like the 7D2 (it's not a FF, so it can't be priced like the Df) and the deal is struck.


----------



## Alexiumz (Nov 11, 2013)

I already have a white 60D...


----------



## lycan (Nov 11, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Wow. A white rebel. Is canon serious? This is big news? Canon better get back to innovating again. Cause making a big deal about a color change is kinda lame.



Where and when did you see canon globally announcing this "new" product as a big news? So far I've only seen 2 asian countries doing it. So I figure it will only be a local product. Canon isn't making a fuss about it and most certainly is not making it global...


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 11, 2013)

Alexiumz said:


> I already have a white 60D...



Jealous! I wish my 60D had the Shelby stripes on it too! Do they make it go faster?


----------



## moreorless (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe this is a way of getting rid of all those defective 650D hand grips?


----------



## Alexiumz (Nov 11, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Alexiumz said:
> 
> 
> > I already have a white 60D...
> ...



More megapixels, faster burst rate, higher ISO performance!


----------



## Zv (Nov 11, 2013)

Super lame teaser and even lamer idea. A white Rebel? What is this? Pentax?? The white EOS M already exists. How is this big news?? Get back to making my (our?) 14-24 and big megapixel wotsitmathingy stat!! 

White kiss indeed! Bah humbug!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 11, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Wow. A white rebel. Is canon serious? This is big news? Canon better get back to innovating again. Cause making a big deal about a color change is kinda lame.


This is just CR informing us about what Canon is doing in Japan, there is no mass media coverage by Canon anywhere else in the world, about this product ... if Canon did decide to make it "big news", they would not keep it just to Japan (or Korea).

In countries like Japan, Korea, China etc there is a sizable market for camera bodies with different colors ... Canon does not have to justify their business decisions to you, even if you think it is lame.


----------



## lycan (Nov 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Vagabondman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. A white rebel. Is canon serious? This is big news? Canon better get back to innovating again. Cause making a big deal about a color change is kinda lame.
> ...



+1

ppl get over excited too easily


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 11, 2013)

Azathoth said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > How ingenious! First ever camera in WHITE!
> ...


Yeah but it ain't a *mighty Canon for men* ... its just a white *Panty* X for girly men


----------



## preppyak (Nov 11, 2013)

Azathoth said:


>


Ha.

I really hope Canon' doesnt look like that. I'd actually want a fully white body, grip and all. If the grip is still black, it just looks awkward. Then again, so will all the black lenses


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 11, 2013)

so when do we have this Rabel t6i vs Nikon Df??? :


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! I thought it was an iPhone! ;D ... This is ridiculous and pathetic news, to say the very least!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 11, 2013)

yawn. :


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 11, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Wow. A white rebel. Is canon serious? This is big news? Canon better get back to innovating again. Cause making a big deal about a color change is kinda lame.



OTOH the lower end stuff sells the most and if this gets more sales then they get more freedom to buy a new sensor line so bring on the white rebel or whatever it is and let it sell like mad!

If people like the white and it sells then it's good.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 11, 2013)

Winter is coming.... 
it is snowing outside.....
If I had a white camera I could go out and take pictures of my white cat in the white snow


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ... Canon does not have to justify their business decisions to you, even if you think it is lame.



No. And we don't have to justify making fun of Canon' poor business decisions and criticizing them for producing crap like white kiss cameras instead of gear that is at least fully competitive, not to mention innovative. And you lnow what: we don't even care for the well-known canon paid canon lobbyists and assorted canon fanboys on this forum, who will always rush to canon's defense, no matter how ridiculous and off the mark their newest product offerings may be.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... Canon does not have to justify their business decisions to you, even if you think it is lame.
> ...



So do you have proof it is a poor business decision, meaning in revenue not your desired piece of equipment. This is also being marketed to a certain region of the world. Where is this lack of competiveness you are claiming? Again the expected answer requires cold hard facts.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2013)

2n10 said:


> So do you have proof it is a poor business decision, meaning in revenue not your desired piece of equipment. This is also being marketed to a certain region of the world. Where is this lack of competiveness you are claiming? Again the expected answer requires cold hard facts.



not at all. Proof is in the pudding.  
I don't owe you or any other Canon fanboy and Canon lobbyists a thing. 
Get your cold facts yourself ... or wait until they materialize in CaNikon's next financial reports. Suit yourself. 

I'll just lean back and keep watching Canon's announcement. But .. I'll continue to hold my wallet tight and my checkbook online banking account closed ... and will pass up on Canon's white kisses or any other sub-par stuff they may try to throw at me. 

Until they go under or come up with an FF mirrorless the size of Sony's A7R with a better sensor (!), better IQ , better EVF and way better AF .. at less than 2000 Euros. And some nice ultracompact pancake prime lenses to go woth it. 20/4, 40/2.8 [got that already, so adapter will do] and a 85/2.0 IS. 

Whatever comes first. Now go figure.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 12, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > So do you have proof it is a poor business decision, meaning in revenue not your desired piece of equipment. This is also being marketed to a certain region of the world. Where is this lack of competiveness you are claiming? Again the expected answer requires cold hard facts.
> ...



Listen to this man Canon. You'll go bankrupt if he continues to hold his wallet tight. ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 12, 2013)

White and black has become my favorite color scheme recently, I would absolutely love white bodies with black highlights as an alternative to the standard all black.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 12, 2013)

9VIII said:


> White and black has become my favorite color scheme recently, I would absolutely love white bodies with black highlights as an alternative to the standard all black.




My cat also has a 'white body' with black highlights. He must be in fashion!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 12, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > White and black has become my favorite color scheme recently, I would absolutely love white bodies with black highlights as an alternative to the standard all black.
> ...


A pussy cat that "has a white body with black highlights" does not count ... unless it has a mighty Canon ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 12, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... Canon does not have to justify their business decisions to you, even if you think it is lame.
> ...


Please tell us who are the "_well-known *canon paid* canon lobbyists on this forum_"


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Nov 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



If Canon is looking to pay lobbyists to write into forums, I'd like to send them my resume.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 12, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > So do you have proof it is a poor business decision, meaning in revenue not your desired piece of equipment. This is also being marketed to a certain region of the world. Where is this lack of competiveness you are claiming? Again the expected answer requires cold hard facts.
> ...



Thanks for confirming my unstated point and suspicions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Get your cold facts yourself ... or wait until they materialize in CaNikon's next financial reports. Suit yourself.
> 
> I'll just lean back and keep watching Canon's announcement. But .. I'll continue to hold my wallet tight and my checkbook online banking account closed ... and will pass up on Canon's white kisses or any other sub-par stuff they may try to throw at me.



Do you live in Asia? I don't think you do, and if not, perhaps it escaped your notice that Canon is not throwing the white Kiss at *you*. You previously stated, "Mirrorless has sold horribly up to now, because products offered ranged between 'inadequate and horrible'." It's true that dSLRs significantly outsell mirrorless cameras - for example, for Jan-Apr 2013, mirrorless accounted for 18.6% of interchangeable lens camera (ILC) sales worldwide. However, mirrorless cameras are much more popular in Asia - for that same time period, mirrorless accounted for 28.4% of ILC sales in Asia, and 36.5% of sales in Japan (CIPA source data). 

As was stated previously, I expect that Canon knows more about their market demographics than you do.


----------



## Jim O (Nov 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Please tell us who are the "_well-known *canon paid* canon lobbyists on this forum_"



Yes, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Hmmm I'm sad to say its 'canon' is rather tiny... :-\


----------



## mkabi (Nov 12, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > So do you have proof it is a poor business decision, meaning in revenue not your desired piece of equipment. This is also being marketed to a certain region of the world. Where is this lack of competiveness you are claiming? Again the expected answer requires cold hard facts.
> ...



So let me get this straight, you're going to wait? For canon to bring out something better than Sony's A7R?
What if they bring out something on par to the A7R? What if by the time they bring out something on par to the A7R, and Sony comes up with A8R or the A9R... you still going to wait?

Out of curiosity, what system do you currently own?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 12, 2013)

mkabi said:


> So let me get this straight, you're going to wait? For canon to bring out something better than Sony's A7R?
> What if they bring out something on par to the A7R? What if by the time they bring out something on par to the A7R, and Sony comes up with A8R or the A9R... you still going to wait?
> 
> Out of curiosity, what system do you currently own?



Amateur, Canon 7d, couple of ef-s and ef lenses, couple of canon speedlites. 
Looking to move to ff sensored cam. Tired of Marginally improved DsLR iterations. Waiting it out until excellent ff mirrorless comes. Sony a7r might be good enough already. Won't preorder until i've had a chance to testdrive one. Especially with regards to evf and af. Don't like sony for anumber of reasons. Prefer canon ui. And i am in no hurry. 7d is not broken yet. But i will not buy anothermirror-slapper, now that small and good milcs are around the corner.

Want to have totally silent and vibrationfree cam (a7 is neither) for concerts. Small cam for mountaineering and street. Hi-res cam for cityscapes and landscapes. Hi iso cam for indoor events. Wheathersealed for outdoors stuff. And more. All in one camera system i am so familiar with to operate it blind. No big tele lenses needed. dont care for birds in flight or other critters. And No retro stuff for me please. No manual focus stuff. Good enough Tracking af for children at play and dancers at weddings and parties. Price? 2k for body ... Just like sony a7.


----------



## Zv (Nov 13, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight, you're going to wait? For canon to bring out something better than Sony's A7R?
> ...



Would you like a Golden Unicorn that shoots rainbows out it's 'rse to go with that wish list of yours??


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe Canon was just wishing everyone a Merry Xmas ??

I like the idea of the Golden Unicorn thingy Zv, if AvTvM doesn't want one, I'll take two.

Does anyone else think it's weird that a Thread about a creepy Xmas message has gone 4 pages ??


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Just to keep this civil and acceptable to the folk who are easily offended, we are talking about cameras right? and when you say "its canon is rather tiny", you mean it has a tiny "point & shoot" - correct? ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...


Me too ... but first I'd like to know who are those "Canon paid lobbyists" on this forum, so I can get some tips ;D after all one would want to do some homework before applying for a job ;D
AvTvM claims that Canon is "ridiculous and off the mark" with "their newest offerings" but won't substantiate his/her accusation (about the "Canon lobbyists" on this forum), unless he is just spewing "ridiculous and off the mark" Bu11 $h!t out of sheer excitement to talk utter rubbish (about *a product that is clearly meant for a niche market*) as if Canon is out to cheat him/her off his/her money.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 13, 2013)

Coming up with the always same lame old crippled dslrs instead of developing and offering us more capable, innovative cameras could indeed be called "Canon trying to cheat its customers of their money". Especially in a duopolistic market, where the other major player is misbehaving in the same ways. Just offering the same old stuff in retro style, rather than coming up with truly better products. 

Ps: fanboys and paid lobbyists are very easy to recognize: they defend "their company" and its business practices no matter what. They even claim its good news when Canon announces an already existing, low performance product in white casing. instead of finally launching a kick-ass 7d 2, a kick-ass eos-m 2, a kick-ass 40 MP, 14EV DR 5d 4 and more importantly: a kick-ass mirrorless ff camera and lens lineup. 

Or how about an 430EX-RT? Or an RT-receiver to include existing 580EX/430EX II in an RT wiresless flash-setup? That would create real value for us paying customers. White bodies? Not really.

Or


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



It's a 'powershot' with a very small zoom-lens 8), but I'm affraid he no longer has any batteries for it :-\


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Ha hah ha! ... good one! ;D


----------



## Jim O (Nov 13, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Ps: fanboys and paid lobbyists are very easy to recognize: they defend "their company" and its business practices no matter what. They even claim its good news"when said company announces an already existing low performance product in white casing, instead of finally launching a kick-ass 7d 2, a kick-ass eos-m 2, a kick-ass 40 MP, 14EV DR 5d 4 and more importantly: a kick-ass mirrorless ff camera and lens lineup.



The term "fanboys" is subjective but "paid lobbyists" is not. You've said they're "well known" and "easy to recognize". Name names. I really don't have a dog in the "White Kiss" fight, and I own gear from several different manufacturers. I am not, nor have I ever been, a paid lobbyist for Canon. In the interest of full disclosure though, I have received money from them in the form of rebates available to any US purchaser of new gear. That hardly makes me biased regarding their products, nor does it make me a "paid lobbyist". I'm quite certain there are hundreds if not thousands here that have received monies from Canon in that fashion.





AvTvM said:


> ...we don't even care for the well-known canon paid canon lobbyists and assorted canon fanboys on this forum, who will always rush to canon's defense, no matter how ridiculous and off the mark their newest product offerings may be.



You've been asked by me and others who are these "well-known canon paid canon lobbyists". Once you avoided the question entirely, and once you answered in the first quote in this post. Either you have facts, which does make them indeed "well known", or, as I and perhaps others suspect, you are ASSuming, or worse, you are simply talking out of your ass. Name names. If they're so "well known" as you say, it shouldn't be hard for you to do. Or, retract your statement and stick to facts.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

Jim O said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Ps: fanboys and paid lobbyists are very easy to recognize: they defend "their company" and its business practices no matter what. They even claim its good news"when said company announces an already existing low performance product in white casing, instead of finally launching a kick-ass 7d 2, a kick-ass eos-m 2, a kick-ass 40 MP, 14EV DR 5d 4 and more importantly: a kick-ass mirrorless ff camera and lens lineup.
> ...


Let him be ... I think he just got carried away in the "heat of the moment" ... a little over excited I guess or maybe he just hates white ;D ... its pretty obvious that he's got nothing other than some silly and immature accusations and didn't expect people to call his bluff.


----------



## Jim O (Nov 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Let him be ... I think he just got carried away in the "heat of the moment" ... a little over excited I guess or maybe he just hates white ;D ... its pretty obvious that he's got nothing other than some silly and immature accusations and didn't expect people to call his bluff.



Silly and immature I can agree. However, he's made the statement twice, so it hardly counts as "heat of the moment", at least not the second time (once I could agree). One of the problems with the internet is that people say and "do" things they would never say or do in the "real world". Yet here he is complaining about "assorted canon fanboys on this forum" and behaving (at least) equally badly as those he trashes. People should be responsible for their words, own them, and defend them. If they can't, they should retract them. That goes for this poster and others, including those who hide behind a wink emoticon (  ) when insulting others.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 13, 2013)

Jim O said:


> Silly and immature I can agree. However, he's made the statement twice, so it hardly counts as "heat of the moment", at least not the second time (once I could agree). One of the problems with the internet is that people say and "do" things they would never say or do in the "real world". Yet here he is complaining about "assorted canon fanboys on this forum" and behaving (at least) equally badly as those he trashes. People should be responsible for their words, own them, and defend them. If they can't, they should retract them. That goes for this poster and others, including those who hide behind a wink emoticon (  ) when insulting others.



"Silly and immature" ... now who is insulting others? 

No need to get all riled up. Calling fanboys and paid lobbyists what they are is no insult in my book. 
Since I did not and will not name specific members, I certainly have not insulted any member here. If you ARE a paid lobbyist, then you should not feel insulted, but possibly ashamed if you consider this occupation to be a shameful one. If you are no paid lobbyist, well then we you were not meant, but you might want to ask yourself whether you qualify as an - unpaid - fanboy. Actually, I'd consider the latter to be somewhat less smart than being paid to sing Canon's praise. 

As I said, it is easy to spot and smell both types. In any thread they will inevitably praise or defend Canon, no matter what "silly and immature" products they just may have launched. Things like white/colored versions of low-specced products. Who would really want a black or white SL-1 complete with slapping mirror and a sorry tiny, "tunnel-vision" pentamirror viewfinder and only one dial for settings, when Canon could also offer us a really good and even smaller EOS-M2 with a decent EVF and AF-performance matching the SL-1 ... at a similar price of course, since it is cheaper to produce a mirrorless camera than a DSLR. Especially the SL-1, which is pitched directly at "compact-camera upgraders" who are not likely to already have an extensive collection of EF/L/ or EF-S glass? They'd be happy to start with even smaller EF-M lenses. If Canon were to sell them all, where the buyers live. But I am sure some of you will be happy to defend these Canon business practices as "truly brilliant". 

I will continue to bash Canon as long as they launch silly, immature and meaningless products and try to cheat their customers for their money with them, instead of devoting their resources to develop and manufacture products that truly help us to take (technically) better pictures and/or to get the pictures we want more easily and with a higher success rate.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 13, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> I will continue to bash Canon as long as they launch silly, immature and meaningless products and try to cheat their customers for their money with them, instead of devoting their resources to develop and manufacture products that truly help us to take (technically) better pictures and/or to get the pictures we want more easily and with a higher success rate.



Go ahead and bash away, but what is the point of doing it repeatedly in this forum? We know where you stand. 

And given that no one makes your ideal camera, maybe it's not all Canon's fault. Mirrorless probably is the way of the future, but what it ends up being may not be what you want... or maybe what you want is 5 or 10 years down the road. I'd rather just not read 5 or 10 more years of the same posts over and over...


----------



## mkabi (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight, you're going to wait? For canon to bring out something better than Sony's A7R?
> ...



At least, you're smart enough not to jump ship, I guess...
When did you buy your 7D? And, did you go straight to the 7D? What compelled you to the 7D? What camera did you own prior to that? How long between the last camera and the 7D?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > I will continue to bash Canon as long as they launch silly, immature and meaningless products and try to cheat their customers for their money with them, instead of devoting their resources to develop and manufacture products that truly help us to take (technically) better pictures and/or to get the pictures we want more easily and with a higher success rate.
> ...


Three reasons:
1. Concern for Canon trying "to cheat their customers" (even if they are Japanese) ;D
2. Concern for *ASS*umptions of "canon paid lobbyists" in this forum ;D
3. Does not approve white DSLRs, even if there's a market for it in Japan ;D 


Random Orbits said:


> I'd rather just not read 5 or 10 more years of the same posts over and over...


I'm afraid we will have to bear with such people ... or we can hope that they post some more crazy a$$ *ASS*umptions and get banned from CR ;D ... even that may not be a consolation, coz they may impose their *ASS*umptions on us with a different avatar


----------



## eml58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep, it's white.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 14, 2013)

Great design for girls. But where is the white EF-S 15-85 IS?


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 14, 2013)

So, so very Essex. That'll so be on the next series of TOWIE or Geordie Shore. 

Alternatively, and no-one has though of this angle yet - GREAT camouflage for artic / antarctic photograhy! You'll be able to sneak up on those polar bears and penguins and they won't see you as they'll all be looking for a black 1Dx


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Yep, it's white.


Not my type of camera, but women and children will love. : On the other hand, there is always Nikon DF for the nostalgic elderly.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 14, 2013)

In fact, I would buy white SL1 for $ 1000.  Since that increase with 200-400mm lens kit.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

"Kiss X7", sounds and looks a bit too kinky, for my taste.


----------



## sdsr (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> As I said, it is easy to spot and smell both types. In any thread they will inevitably praise or defend Canon, no matter what "silly and immature" products they just may have launched. Things like white/colored versions of low-specced products. Who would really want a black or white SL-1 complete with slapping mirror and a sorry tiny, "tunnel-vision" pentamirror viewfinder and only one dial for settings, when Canon could also offer us a really good and even smaller EOS-M2 with a decent EVF and AF-performance matching the SL-1 ... at a similar price of course, since it is cheaper to produce a mirrorless camera than a DSLR. Especially the SL-1, which is pitched directly at "compact-camera upgraders" who are not likely to already have an extensive collection of EF/L/ or EF-S glass? They'd be happy to start with even smaller EF-M lenses.



Oh dear. Well, I happen to own a 5DIII, a 6D and an Olympus OMD EM5, and briefly owned and disliked an M - and, despite that, I was curious enough to try an SL-1 when some online vendor was selling them new for c. $450 with 18-55 STM kit lens (I didn't, and still don't, want the kit lens, but it was cheaper to buy it with than without - go figure). The images it makes are as good as the M's, but it works much better and is ergonomically far preferable(for me, anyway) to an M, not just because it has a viewfinder (which may not be as good as a FF's viewfinder but hardly gets in the way) but because lenses balance better on it. One control wheel is enough when, as this does, the camera has excellent touch-screen controls. I'll probably keep it. 

I dare say Canon could make an M that works as well (in some respects it should work better), but what makes you think that mirrorless = cheaper if it has a "decent" EVF attached? The current state of the art EVF, when sold separately, costs close to $300.


----------



## Jim O (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Jim O said:
> 
> 
> > Silly and immature I can agree. However, he's made the statement twice, so it hardly counts as "heat of the moment", at least not the second time (once I could agree). One of the problems with the internet is that people say and "do" things they would never say or do in the "real world". Yet here he is complaining about "assorted canon fanboys on this forum" and behaving (at least) equally badly as those he trashes. People should be responsible for their words, own them, and defend them. If they can't, they should retract them. That goes for this poster and others, including those who hide behind a wink emoticon (  ) when insulting others.
> ...



First, show me where I have "[sung] Canon's praise". If by claiming that DR is not the be all and end all of photography, perhaps I have. I also pointed out that I used color reversal film (probably before you were conceived) and DR was extremely limited. I have great shots from my honeymoon in Ireland from 1993 with such limited DR. If, in saying that I don't feel horribly limited by current sensors (I'd _like_ more DR but do not _need_ more DR - I'd also _like_ more resolution but do not _need_ it) I am a "fanboy" I'll wear that badge with pride. Of course that would be your opinion, and you know what they say about opinions: "opinions are like assholes, everybody has one".

So now you not only dish out baseless accusations, but you evidently do not read well. I stated clearly that I am NOT a "paid lobbyist" so your "if [I am] ..." accuses me of perhaps lying. You state that "paid lobbyists" exist as fact, but refuse to name names or provide any verifiable proof. When pressed, you say you can, among other things, "smell both types". Does your computer or tablet or phone come with the ability to discern and then the emanate odors of those who post? If so, that's something I'd like to get, and feel Apple has really let me down with my current 2013 MBP.

As for "silly and immature" - I was merely quoting someone else's take of your posts. But again, you didn't read it, did you?

As for remedial reading, I suggest starting with McGuffey's Primer. It might help. Oh yes, *that* may be a bit of an insult. Perhaps I should leave a  so as not to offend.


----------



## Zv (Nov 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> "Kiss X7", sounds and looks a bit too kinky, for my taste.



Unfortunately, as I live in Japan I had to buy a Kiss X4 as my first DSLR. I always referred to it as a T2i or 550D. Eventually had to man up and get a 7D!

I've never been one for taping a camera up but if I were to start it would be to hide that ridiculous name.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 14, 2013)

Zv said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > "Kiss X7", sounds and looks a bit too kinky, for my taste.
> ...


I always wondered about that name coz, I have many Japanese colleagues in my office and my immediate boss is Japanese (so were my 2 previous bosses before him) but none of them seem the kind who like such mushy/girly names .... but do the Japanese, in Japan, prefer "Kiss X" whatever instead of say 700D or 100D etc? (for that matter I don't get why the american versions are called "t5i" "sl1" etc (those names also sound a bi weird), I mean they have 5D, 7D, 70D etc and then suddenly the entry level DSLR's are named with strange robotic sounding names ... what's up with that!


----------

